# Do your dogs enjoy hiking as much as mine?



## nkmccoy2007 (Nov 18, 2012)

My boxer is a hiking fanatic. She loves to be on the trail and exploring the woods. Does anyone else take their dogs out hiking? I would love to hear of any good places you enjoy taking your dogs to. I travel a lot and Im always looking for new places take my dogs on a hike. Look forward to hearing from you!


----------



## mcdavis (May 1, 2012)

Hamish loves to go hiking / exploring - his favourites have been the Scottish Highlands, the Yorkshire / Durham Dales, and the Maine coast.


----------



## nkmccoy2007 (Nov 18, 2012)

I have always wanted to travel to the UK and i know my dogs would enjoy it


----------



## zhaor (Jul 2, 2009)

Come to Colorado and hike all 53 fourteeners


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

zhaor said:


> Come to Colorado and hike all 53 fourteeners


 Win. Can't beat Colorado!

Garden of the Gods









Black Canyon


----------



## nkmccoy2007 (Nov 18, 2012)

That is pretty SPECTACULAR!


----------

